# Real or Fake? I don't know, it just freaks me out!



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not even sure if this is real or fake.. I've seen pictures of it long ago... until I bumped into a video today... now that just freaks me out!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I'm not even sure if this is real or fake.. I've seen pictures of it long ago... until I bumped into a video today... now that just freaks me out!


Looks like a human face?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

That is kinda creepy they look kinda like dog faces too. lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( Yup.. and that jsut freaks me outt!


----------



## Jackc (Aug 6, 2010)

koi fish the face is like that! i dont see have any Fake,,,
Koi Retailers


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

It looks real to me.

It looks like a human face because of the pattern of this particular fish (dark line in the middle - resembling a human nose).


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> It looks real to me.
> 
> It looks like a human face because of the pattern of this particular fish (dark line in the middle - resembling a human nose).


Yeah, the nose really makes it look like a human. Cool but kinda freaky at the same time hahha.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jackc said:


> koi fish the face is like that! i dont see have any Fake,,,
> Koi Retailers


huh? Ur kidding me right?
Why have i not go WOW at a pet store when i see a koi?


----------



## Jackc (Aug 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> huh? Ur kidding me right?
> Why have i not go WOW at a pet store when i see a koi?


i am no kidding , of crouse ! not every koi fish same like that, just same as the clour koi fish, and small koi fish u cant see, only while they have over 15 " , because their face and body fat, so look like its,
and one more thing, in mainland lots pet store, most koi is from China, the video u see is Japan koi, !! even in richmond store most is not real Japana koi,,,
Jap koi and China Koi is very different, the head , and clour,and the body sharp.. ( i just sharing i know, sorry .....)
Jap Koi
http://www.koi-ponds-care.co.uk/Images/Koi-PondTypes1.jpg

China Koi
http://www.aquarticles.com/images/Fish Stores Canada/NAPSI/p-31 Small koi.jpg

without the clour , if silver and golden base clour,lots human face!
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7a/Japanese_Koi.jpg


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Over the thousands of years humans have been breeding koi, a multitude of mutations have given rise to variours morphs and strains. Sooner or later, a koi with features that give the impression (notice I said impression) of a human face will come about. This is the variablility of nature and genetics. Now, teach that koi to sing the song from the Titanic movie and I will be impressed.

My 2 cents


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I'm not even sure if this is real or fake.. I've seen pictures of it long ago... until I bumped into a video today... now that just freaks me out!


 a FAKE in my opnion, the video is blurry, and looks like face attachment distortion fit to a fish. kinda like a facedub effect. Well perhaps I may be wrong, but in my opinion it looks fakey to me.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hammer said:


> Over the thousands of years humans have been breeding koi, a multitude of mutations have given rise to variours morphs and strains. Sooner or later, a koi with features that give the impression (notice I said impression) of a human face will come about. This is the variablility of nature and genetics. Now, teach that koi to sing the song from the Titanic movie and I will be impressed.
> 
> My 2 cents


LOL!!!!!! I wouldn't be suprised if they do get there one day


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What a crappy evolutionary trait. How would that help them live, being purchased over a koi that doesn't look like that?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Its a koi. The eyes are just on the front now. The colour also plays with your mind as well. I've been to asia enough not to get creeped out by such things. Its just we're so immune to things over here in north america. Koi's been bred for centuries. Amazing how people knew to breed certain traits of goldfish and koi's centuries ago.

That carped caught in england is the size of a steelhead salmon almost! Haha.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> What a crappy evolutionary trait. How would that help them live, being purchased over a koi that doesn't look like that?


HAHAHAHA!! So funni and so true!


----------



## durasing (Apr 23, 2010)

this is an actual species of koi...it is call kikoryu...they have faces that resemble people or ghosts.....not a fake...as i own 2 of these


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Got pics to share =)


----------

